

GoDaddy Acquires Merchant “Finder” Startup Locu for $70 Million - mierle


======
byoung2
Here is a link:

[http://allthingsd.com/20130819/godaddy-acquires-merchant-
fin...](http://allthingsd.com/20130819/godaddy-acquires-merchant-finder-
startup-locu-for-70-million/)

------
mierle
Sorry, I messed up the link and can't change it.

